# Need ideas for plow wings for my snowbear



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

I am looking to make my own plow wings for my snowbear and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on what material would be best and any other info that you may have thanks.
Jonathan


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Have thought about this myself. Not an easy solution. I've looked at regular pro wings but they add another 70 plus lbs to the plow weight and are built for full sized heavier plows.
I don't know if this would stress the winch and cause premature burnout or not.
Maybe the easiest answer will be to contact the folks at Superwinch to find out.
It would be nice to see something made out of molded poly but I'm sure it's all about the demand. If you can't sell millions etc etc.


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

*Plow wings*

Not sure what your looking for really but this is what i did with mine and it works really well except if you want to take them off it takes a while with the bolts that hold it on. Its from the same type of heavy rubber that some of the Deflectors are made out of. Just a thought and love my Snowbear.


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

*Wings*

Here goes again i will try and attach photos.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah Minne, I have thought of something similar. I push straight alot (clearing parking at my apartments) and have thought of making box extentions that would give me a larger plow,but also want to figure some way of attachment that would allow quick removal,when I need to angle.
What happens when you use your particular setup in angle position ? Do you have any shots?.


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

They tend to fan out and it works pretty good but if i know i have to do a long driveway like my mothers i take one side off. But your right i wish i could find a quicker way of putting and taking them off. They are light compared to the real heavy ones i have seen. You could probably bend some angle or tubing and use pins and washers to secure to the plow ribs on the side and bolt that to the wings.

I will be trying some ideas in the near future and see what i can come up with.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

I was thinking about some heavy rubber. I don't angle mine at all so I really don't need to worry about taking them off. I was looking at the ones at Northern tool, but they add almost 70lbs to the plow and I am not sure if I want to add that much to it. I love that new cutting edge you had made up for it. It looks like it would work well. Does it help with the back drag?


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

works great for back dragging and the rubber on those are strong enough they don't tear or rip and keep the snow where you want them. People out there still have a hard time dealing with the fact these plows will stack and do just as good a job as the $3000 or more and they are less prone to break down or really need repairs like the hydraulic ones. The extra 70 pounds from northern will help with the weight of back dragging but don't think you need the extra weight. Try some heavy gauge sheetmetal and bend that to form your wings, a lot less weight to be carrying. 

Love the photos too.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Minne, I meant to ask about your edge.
I'm sure you have posted that info somewhere on the site but would you explain again here what you used. Was it off another plow or did you fab it yourself?wesport


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

I went to one of the local steel yards and had them cut me a piece of 3/16 stock and had them cut it in a 6" width then just drilled the holes using the old one as a template and bolted it on.

Very easy and works better then the original which i kept for a back up.

Any ideas on them wings ?


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

I think that I am going to look into that cutting edge. and right now I am trying to find somewhere around where I live where I can find some heavy rubber and I think that I will try that for the wings first. So how come we don't have a section on here for snowbear I think that we should. It would make it alot easiier to get info to all the snowbear owners.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

minneplowguy;476654 said:


> works great for back dragging and the rubber on those are strong enough they don't tear or rip and keep the snow where you want them. People out there still have a hard time dealing with the fact these plows will stack and do just as good a job as the $3000 or more and they are less prone to break down or really need repairs like the hydraulic ones. The extra 70 pounds from northern will help with the weight of back dragging but don't think you need the extra weight. Try some heavy gauge sheetmetal and bend that to form your wings, a lot less weight to be carrying.
> 
> Love the photos too.


ah no they dont stack or backdrag well , How do I know I had one for 7 years. did it work sure until I wore the winch out, and it was always getting stuck on the mount.
I had to toss the cheap cutting edge and put a real 3/8 x 6" on that helped but still was not much use for backdragging, it tripped easy too. I got my moneys worth out of it and sold it for 400 in OCT07. now I dont have to get out to angle anymore 
well if any of you need an extra mount I have a mid fullsizer 90's snowbear frame with crossmember
If you need a plow and your in a $ pinch the snowbear will get you by

WHAT is the cutting edge on your plow it dont look like the thin cheap on snowbear provides, BTW I like your wings out of rubber


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks and the angling is not a problem as most of it is straight forward. And this was heavy wet stuff last year and not a problem so everyone has their opinion but i am happy with mine and will keep it till it goes bad.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

stupid me I didnt read your post way above you did the same thing as me and went and made a real 3/8" x 6 " T10 steel, oh ok I read it again a 3/16" I went for the 3/8" to add a little weight but it took its toll on the winch over time.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

I have had no problem stacking, not the greatest thing to back drag with but hey it beats a snowblower or shovel. I think that they are made quite well, mine doesn't trip much at all. We have had 4 storms in a week and I plowed for 6 days straight and it never let me down yet, I have piles in my yard and some of the other properties that I look after that are over 5 feet in height. So no one can tell me that it can't stack. I have the most room in my yard as anyone on my street. Everyone is using it to turn in..lol...It may not be commerical but it is a damn good plow...


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

F150dash;476635 said:


> I was thinking about some heavy rubber. I don't angle mine at all so I really don't need to worry about taking them off. I was looking at the ones at Northern tool, but they add almost 70lbs to the plow and I am not sure if I want to add that much to it. I love that new cutting edge you had made up for it. It looks like it would work well. Does it help with the back drag?


Why don't you wanna add weight to your plow? 70 lbs aint nothing.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

bladescape2;479368 said:


> Why don't you wanna add weight to your plow? 70 lbs aint nothing.


I don't mind adding the weight just not sure if the winch will handle it. I don't feel like buying a new one anytime soon. That was my only concern about adding weight.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

rest a 70 pound sandbag over the top of your plow...go up n down a bunch, see what happens. How much does that plow weigh anyways?


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

bladescape2;479787 said:


> rest a 70 pound sandbag over the top of your plow...go up n down a bunch, see what happens. How much does that plow weigh anyways?


It weighs about 250lbs....Your Ford looks awesome with the plow on it


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

thx man!! Yours ain't to shabby either!!


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah the truck is great but I would love a boss plow for it but all the money is tied up in the truck and I actually really like the snowbear now. at first I was concerned cause everyone makes fun of them and last winter we didn't get much snow so it never got a good work out , but wow this winter it has gotten a work out. Around 40 inches since boxing day.We already have as much snow as all of last winter. And that plow has worked wonders.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, I have a snowbear as well and have stacked snow that is almost as high as my roof of my truck. I've also owned a Minute Mount 1 7'6" plow on a 94 F150, and this plow will clear as well as that one. Obviously the minute mount would stack higher because it was a taller plow to begin with, but overall I've seen no reason to discount this plows ability. Its moved a lot of snow this winter (I haven't plowed "with" the storms). I'll get some pics within the next few days.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I was a former Snowbear user just converted this year, got sick of breaking the slow winch and
getting out to angle plow, it did however pay for itself. bought it used for 600 used it for 6-7years and sold it for 400 oct 07 now thats getting your money's worth. It gave me time to save up the 3100 to buy a full angel hyd plow.

here's a photo of me stacking snow with it with my 99 tahoe it also spent time on a 2002 tahoe, bent and broke some things but it held up better then expected.


----------



## snoburg (Dec 22, 2007)

I had a snow bear for 4years on a Ford Ranger 4X4. It never let me down. I could plow 10+ inches and it held up. The best part is I paid just $200 for it new. Believe it or not our local K Mart was closing and they had the plow there in the garden section. No one ever knew about it and the woman manager just wanted it out. I could tell she had no idea what it was worth, so I offered her 2 bills and she said "Sold". Just this year I traded it for a 3 year old Meyer 2 meter plow that a guy used just for his 150' driveway. He wanted the snow bear because he just got a Jeep Liberty and the Meyer was too much for it, I needed something more meaty cause i now have a Tacoma and the Meyer came off the same year Tacoma. So everybody was pleased with the trade.

But back to the Snow Bear, great plow for the $ and for a personal plow its hard to beat in its original design. Not sure why wings would add any additional benefit for the extra wear and tear on the plow and frame


think snow, J


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't mind wings for when its angled. My truck sometimes hits the snow with the inside tire when the plow is angled.


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think the weight of the wings would be a problem. I just looked at Northern Tool's site, and they claim a shipping weight of 64 lbs. If I recall correctly, my Snowbear winch is rated for 2000lbs; 

I could use them, too...same prob as plowguy43. with a full-sized truck, if you turn at all, you'll be driving over unplowed snow with the inside rear wheel. Probably not a problem on straight drives, but mine curves.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

plowguy43;481632 said:


> I wouldn't mind wings for when its angled. My truck sometimes hits the snow with the inside tire when the plow is angled.


Mine does the same thing, that is why I don't angle.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

What do you guys have on your winch is it a strap? Cause mine didn't last long at all.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

I have the strap and am on my 4th season with it. I am also careful to back away from the pile as I lift the plow and try not to press the lift once the strap is taut.
That said I am also thinking of getting a replacement sooner rather than later,if ya know what I means


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

F150dash;482188 said:


> Mine does the same thing, that is why I don't angle.


I dont have mine anymore but I did drill 2 extra holes to give me a slightly angled plow and it lessened the tire running over plowed snow


----------

